# Looking for a breeder near Pittsburgh pa



## Pittsburgh-girl84 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is going to be my first Maltese and I want to find a good breeder that's not to far from Pittsburgh pa so can someone help?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

There are members here who have gotten their fluffs from Josymir in Pa. They're beautiful dogs. 

Maltese Breeder PA | Maltese Puppies for Sale | Maltese Show Breeder


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Another breeder in Pa with gorgeous dogs. 

Maltese Puppy|Maltese Puppies|Maltese Dog|For Sale|Breeders


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I understand, Josyimir is isn't too far from Pittsburg as it is located in Greensburg, PA.


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Josymir had two males for sale on her FB page. I think one is still available.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My beautiful angel is from Josymir. You need to have very clear in your mind what you are looking for, when you choose a breeder. Be totally honest in your desires and expectations.Feel free to tell the breeder what you truly desire. Good breeders want to place their puppies with the best people, take your time.


----------

